# looking to buy a chaos marine army



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

hey guys title says it all anyone selling give me a pm


----------



## Abaddonthejoiner (Jun 18, 2012)

pm'd. the other option is give me a list of what you want and i will sort out a price (like i said in my pm. i have everything but some things are not listed, so just ask)


----------

